# Ssd formatieren



## Fockich (7. November 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine samsung 830 128gb als sytemplatte und will win7 neu installieren, dazu soll sie erstmal formatiert werden. Da ich aber nur eine oem version von win7 besitze fällt das automatische formatieren und das partitionieren flach. Kann ich sie einfach wie ne normale hdd formatieren?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (7. November 2012)

Ja, das Alignment wird von Win7 automatisch durchgeführt.


----------



## Fockich (7. November 2012)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das Alignment wird von Win7 automatisch durchgeführt.



Also kann ich die ssd einfach an den rechner meiner frau hängen und formatieren? Sollte ich dann schnell formatieren, oder richtig?
Ist meine erste ssd, also hab ich so gut wie keine ahnung


----------



## Inzersdorfer (7. November 2012)

Das ist wurscht, hänge aber vorher die anderen Festplatten ab, das erspart dir die spätere Bootreparatur, falls du die Festplatte mit der bisherigen Systempartition aus dem PC entfernst.


----------



## der_knoben (7. November 2012)

Wenn der andere REchenr Win7 hat und damit auch Trim unterstützt, auf jeden Fall nur schnell formatieren. Damit werden alle Blöcke als leer gesetzt und nach einer Weile auch gelöscht. Wie lange das genau dauert, kann ich dir nicht sagen, bis der Befehl auch ausgeführt wird. Hab mal was von 15min gelesen.

Wenn du Win7 neu aufspielen willst, mach das doch bei der Win7 installation selbst per Schnellformatierung.


----------



## TempestX1 (7. November 2012)

Was?
Schnell Formatieren geht innerhalb ein paar Sekunden weil nur die Systemtabelle auf null gesetzt wird aber die Daten noch drauf bleiben und dann überschrieben werden wenn Daten gespeichert werden. 15 Minuten sind deutlich übertrieben.

Langsames Formatieren löscht auch nocht die Dateien und kann schon mal länger dauern.


----------



## Westcoast (7. November 2012)

man sollte erwähnen dass* langsames* fotmatieren nicht gerade gesund ist bei einer SSD. schnellformatieren reicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. November 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Was?
> Schnell Formatieren geht innerhalb ein  paar Sekunden weil nur die Systemtabelle auf null gesetzt wird aber die  Daten noch drauf bleiben und dann überschrieben werden wenn Daten  gespeichert werden. 15 Minuten sind deutlich übertrieben.
> 
> Langsames Formatieren löscht auch nocht die Dateien und kann schon mal länger dauern.


 
Bitte beachten: SSDs funktionieren ANDERS als HDDs! Entsprechend sind auch die Vorgehensweisen andere!

Die Schnellformatierung löscht nur das "Inhaltsverzeichnis" eines Datenträgers in wenigen Sekunden und gibt alles zum überschreiben frei - soweit richtig.
HDD: Daten bleiben erhalten und werden bei Bedarf irgendwann überschrieben.
SSD: Daten bleiben kurze zeit erhalten, TRIM Funktion erkennt zu überschreibende Daten und löscht automatisch entsprechende Zellen - das dauert je nach Größe der SSD und Menge der gespeicherten Daten 10-30 Minuten und passiert im Hintergrund automatisch

Komplettformatierung überschriebt den Datenträger mit Nullen.
HDD: Alle Sektoren werden überschrieben, kann mehrere Stunden dauern bei sehr großen HDDs.
SSD: Alle Speicherzellen werden mit einem (unnötigen, da begrenzem) Schreibzugriff auf 0 zurückgesetzt.

Eine Schnellformatierung erreicht bei einer SSD also nach einer gewissen "TRIMzeit" das gleiche Ergebnis wie auch eine Vollformatierung, mit dem Unterschied, dass eine Vollformatierung für die SSD wesentlich mehr Schreibarbeit und damit Verschleiß bedeutet.


----------



## Fockich (8. November 2012)

der_knoben schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der andere REchenr Win7 hat und damit auch Trim unterstützt, auf jeden Fall nur schnell formatieren. Damit werden alle Blöcke als leer gesetzt und nach einer Weile auch gelöscht. Wie lange das genau dauert, kann ich dir nicht sagen, bis der Befehl auch ausgeführt wird. Hab mal was von 15min gelesen.
> 
> Wenn du Win7 neu aufspielen willst, mach das doch bei der Win7 installation selbst per Schnellformatierung.



Das geht bei meiner oem version von win7 nicht, der punkt formatieren existiert da net


----------



## norse (8. November 2012)

doch, das nennt sich da nur löschen. wenn du bei den ersten fenstern statt auf upgrade auf das menu dadrunter geht's, dann erweitern bei dem fenster mit der festplaten uübersicht, kannst du die einzelnen partitionen löschen und somit schnell formatieren


----------



## der_knoben (8. November 2012)

Lad dir doch ne originale Win7 DVD von Chip oder winfuture runter. DAnn hast du den OEM mist nicht.
Der Key passt ja trotzdem.


----------



## Triblepown (11. November 2012)

Hast du da auch einen Link wo man sich das Win7 da runter laden kann?


----------



## blackout24 (11. November 2012)

Erste Seite in Google.


----------



## der_knoben (11. November 2012)

Guck in meine Sig in die KAufberatung, da sind Links vorhanden.


----------



## silence52mj (12. November 2012)

du kannst aber auch einfach mal die Firmware erneuern, hast du bestimmt schon länger nicht gemacht, dabei werden die Fehlerhaften Blöcke aussortiert!


----------



## Fockich (12. November 2012)

cxm03b1q
Ist doch die aktuelle, oder nicht?


----------



## silence52mj (13. November 2012)

Tut mir leid also da hab ich keine Ahnung dachte nur wo du die eh formatieren willst wär's grade gefahrlos möglich!


----------

